# 28 babies, 4 days, 4 litters, 1 to go...all first timers



## dewey (May 7, 2011)

Lost a couple (2 on the wire) but other than that the does did pretty good as first timers.  They had all the others in their boxes and made nice nests.  Another is due in a couple of weeks and several others will be bred about that time.

Oh, and for these does I switched to cut rubbermaid tubs for nest boxes and they've been so much easier for me to handle.  Figured I'd give those a test run for summer use.  I'll switch them out if there ends up being any major chewing issues.  

The barn evap cooler went out so it was a late night with that whole mess, lol.


----------



## rabbitman (May 7, 2011)

Congrats, hoepfully they all live and do well


----------



## dewey (May 7, 2011)

Thanks much!


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (May 8, 2011)

So exciting! Congrats!


----------



## dewey (May 8, 2011)

Thank you!

All are doing ok so far.  

Hoping to see larger litters when they next kindle.


----------



## doubled (May 9, 2011)

I would not use plastic, they will chew it. During the winter I use plastic sheeting to block the wind and sometimes it gets blown and stuck against the cage and they will eat it every time. Keep a close watch........


----------



## dewey (May 9, 2011)

Thanks.  So far there's been no chewing, but maybe that's because they always have hay and wood blocks to chew on.  

For a long time, for summer, I'd been wanting to switch to plastic nest boxes made for rabbits, since they're cooler than metal and more sanitary than wood, but haven't found the supplier.

Thanks again!


----------



## dewey (May 9, 2011)

Oh, and ! 


			
				doubled said:
			
		

> I would not use plastic, they will chew it. During the winter I use plastic sheeting to block the wind and sometimes it gets blown and stuck against the cage and they will eat it every time. Keep a close watch........


----------

